# SEARCH!!!!



## Poli (Oct 19, 2007)

Why does it not work???????erplexed. I'm not talking about googling it. On this site it should work!!!


----------



## apollo (Oct 19, 2007)

Poli said:


> Why does it not work???????erplexed. I'm not talking about googling it. On this site it should work!!!



I am having the same problemerplexed


----------



## Poli (Oct 19, 2007)

janetonfire said:


> I am having the same problemerplexed


 
I know they have been working on it but it has been MONTHS!!!!!! and it still does not work. It would really cut down on the same threads repeated over and over again, whats the best? whats the best? what the best?.


----------



## RubyWoo (Oct 20, 2007)

I've been experiencing this problem since August. I also submitted a ticket at the time.  Admin/mods, any idea when this problem will be fixed?


----------



## apollo (Oct 20, 2007)

I also submitted a ticket and it's still not working. It should be an easy fix.


----------



## sspc (Oct 20, 2007)

I've had the problem since June, submitted a ticket and got no response.
I think they're having staff issues.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 20, 2007)

Poli said:


> I know they have been working on it but it has been MONTHS!!!!!! and it still does not work. It would really cut down on the same threads repeated over and over again, *whats the best? whats the best? what the best?*.



I had the white screen for a while but then the search came back
what I really want back is quick reply!!!!


----------



## Poli (Oct 22, 2007)

sspc said:


> I've had the problem since June, submitted a ticket and got no response.
> I think they're having staff issues.


 
Not good customer service. At least they should answer.


----------



## Poli (Oct 22, 2007)

WTHECk happen to my other post. I guest its best it wasn't posted. PURE and simple it should be fixed by now. I joined because I couldn't search and still can't SEARCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## beverly (Oct 22, 2007)

Poli, I regret any inconvenience. If you would like a refund please let me know. I have answered this question several times on this particular forum, I would urge you to read through the recent threads in this forum, as i stated previously and we are working on it. It is not an easy fix.

Beverly, Admin


----------



## Poli (Oct 22, 2007)

beverly said:


> Poli, I regret any inconvenience. If you would like a refund please let me know. I have answered this question several times on this particular forum, I would urge you to read through the recent threads in this forum, as i stated previously and we are working on it. It is not an easy fix.
> 
> Beverly, Admin


 
No I don't need a refund but it's not that hard to fix. Hate to say it but its not, for people that do not understand computersi it may be, not saying you are but the ones are in charge of getting it fixed. I got almost a year on this website and its up in DEC. no big deal just. Its a concern when people have put in a ticket and have yet to get a response no matter how must it has been discussed. maybe this should be a STICKY, so people won't have to ask again, since the button doesn't work LOL LOL.


----------



## beverly (Oct 22, 2007)

Well can you please tell Nikos and myself how to fix it, since you are obviously smarter than us?

And to clarify a comment that you made earlier that was untrue, people have gotten answers to their tickets, it may not have been the response they wanted to hear however....


----------



## Poli (Oct 22, 2007)

beverly said:


> Well can you please tell Nikos and myself how to fix it, since you are obviously smarter than us?
> 
> And to clarify a comment that you made earlier that was untrue, people have gotten answers to their tickets, it may not have been the response they wanted to hear however....


 
Its not a comment that *I* made it was stated early in the thread about not getting a response. I stated what they commented on. I not here to tell anyone how to fix the problem someone is getting paid to do it not me. I never said anything about being smartererplexed.


----------



## Poli (Oct 22, 2007)

But beverly, I still love you like a fat kid love cake


----------



## beverly (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi Poli - I love you too


----------

